# SCCH or SVV



## FTDIII (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been looking through some breeder websites for a new dog. I've seen some dogs titled with SVV instead of SccH. What is the difference between the two, and why would one get titled in one vs the other?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you mean ZVV-which is a Czech title-so you would get that if you were in Czech or whatever they call it now-there are some differences-the ZVV3 is not equivalent to SchIII -it is much more difficult to get a ZVV3 from what I have heard...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, and the ZV title is more about_ the dog _than the training that was put into the dog...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

SVV is the Slovakian equivalent of ZVV.


----------

